# When Pigeons Attack



## Catgirl612 (Feb 15, 2011)

I know there are other posts about mean pigeons in the forums but the pigeon my mom rescued might take the cake. She rescued it when it was about 4-5 weeks old. I fed it and took care of it and now it is huge. It is basically free flying in our laundry room and it is a holy terror. I swear this bird hates me to death. If I try to do laundry it will attack my feet and legs. And it just not just peck it pecks and twists like a dog. Last night I was washing the floor and it landed on my shoulder and almost pecked my eye. I have a cut right next to my eye and I am ready to toss it out the window. I know that is mean but I have birds that I have raised (macaws and lovebirds) and I have NO trouble compared to this bird. It is a male and I don't know if its just being territorial but I really dont know what else to do. Any advice would be extremely welcome.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

It is looking at you as a mate and trying to dirve you. This big boy needs a hen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it's just that you have given him the laundry room. Bad idea. Now he thinks of it as his territory. I have birds that come to me and I can handle, but some of them, when you put your hand in _their _nest box, they will show you in no uncertain terms who the box belongs to.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd say they're right and he's just being territorial. Maybe you should get him a cage so you can lock him in part of the time and then the cage will become his castle instead of the whole laundry room. I know Maggie is very protective of her cage, though she isn't as bad as yours about pecking. But when she's out of her cage, she considers the rest of the house shared space with us and the parrots. I got Maggie a dog kennel for a cage and it's perfect and she loves it. She even hangs out in it a lot when the door's wide open and she could come out, but it is HER cage and we all have to remember that. LOL


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with everyone here. I would get him a large dog crate to call 'home' and a wife


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe he is mad because you call him an "it"....lol..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> maybe he is mad because you call him an "it"....lol..


LOL, I just re-read the original post LOL, that's funny! LOL


----------

